# Uchida



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I sense that Uchida is a polarizing figure among people who critique recordings. For my part, I enjoy the recordings by her that I've heard - which consists of her Schubert set and the disk of Schumann's Carnival and Kreisleriana. 

How do you feel? What are your favorite and least favorite recordings by Uchida?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Incidently - since I'm asking about recordings, I judged that this belonged here rather than in the "musicians" forum. This forum stuff is making me crazy.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

I find her a bit too precious and over-expressive in Mozart.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Well that is interesting! I'd like to hear that.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I like her, I have to say...but I couldn't say why! I have discs of her performing Mozart concertos and sonatas, and Beethoven sonatas. I can't really say she's worse than the Brendel/Barenboim discs I have of the same. I too would be interested in hearing why starry thinks she's precious and over-expressive in Mozart, because if anything, I found her just slightly lacking in muscle in the entry to the first movement in concerto 21, but that lasts what? A few seconds? I'm used to a more boisterous and frisky entrance of the piano, but she comes in low...


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Not muscle lol. I'm mean she's meticulous over expressing the notes, like she's caressing them at times, instead of just letting them speak for themselves a bit more.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I only have an album of very early Mozart piano sonatas, K 280 to K. 283. While I'm not a big Mozart fan, I find her interpretation tolerable, more expressive, less emphasis on the aspects of Mozart I don't much like, such as all those appoggiaturas he frequently used. 

So I guess if she can get me to listen to Mozart, she's doing something right.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Is it weird that I enjoy hearing her speak more then hearing her play? I think her Mozart and Schumann is very good, but it doesn't match up to Brendel so I don't end up listening to her.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I like Uchida  - I have her Mozart PS cycle and Debussy Etudes and enjoy both a lot!.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I like what I have heard and have of Uchida... including s few Mozart concertos, Schubert sonatas, and the Debussy etudes. She led me to listen more to Schubert's sonatas (which I love by Kempff) and to Debussy's piano music... which I still like by her, but also by Walter Gieseking, Pascal Rogé, and Jean-Efflam Bavouzet.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I've never had a problem with her. Her Mozart performances are definitely among some of the better I've heard. Probably my favourite 'modern' interpretations.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

I just felt like expressing my admiration for Uchida's playing here. I'm listening to one of her Mozart sonatas at the moment and am thoroughly enjoying it even though, having looked through the score for this one myself, I do know that she takes certain interpretative liberties I might not find permissible from anyone else!

I also have the Schumann Carnaval/Kreisleriana album that you mentioned, science, and while I think I prefer Argerich for Kreisleriana, Uchida plays the best Carnaval that I've heard - it's extremely characterful without becoming caricature which is what I think a lot of recordings suffer from.

Her Schubert collection is certainly one of the best out there, though I think she can go a bit overboard at times - e.g., in the final movement of D. 958, I think she treats what is supposed to be a lively dance more like a show-piece and many of the details are lost in the fireworks. For the last three sonatas, I prefer Murray Perahia's fantastic recording, but - at least with there not being that many complete Schubert sets around - Uchida gives the best offering for the earlier sonatas, and also does a fantastic job of the Moments Musicaux (I can't remember if she recorded the Impromptus, but my favourite for those has always been Krystian Zimerman).

I had the privilege of seeing her play live once, however, wonderful as she is, she did not make the Schoenberg Piano Concerto any less dreadful to listen to than I anticipated.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

This is the way I feel about Uchida:






You be the judge.


----------

